# Iphone en mode ipod / activation sans sim



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2013)

Hello

j'ai acquis récemment, en connaissance de cause, un iphone 4 (pas s) simlocké (français)

Le dé-simlocker ne m'intéresse pas, je n'ai pas besoin de la fonction téléphonie

J'aimerais seulement le donner à mon fils,  comme ipod touch (jeux, wifi, skype, surf, musique ...)

MAIS: impossible d'activer ce téléphone sans la carte sim d'origine 

J'ai vu l'une ou l'autre vidéo sur YT, mais rien ne semble fonctionner.

Je ne suis pas un adepte, ni du piratage, ni du jailbreak, que me reste-t'il comme possibilité ? 

Merci & bonne soirée


----------



## aurique (5 Novembre 2013)

Tu n'as pas la possibilité d'avoir, pour un court moment,  une carte sim de l'opérateur en question ? Comme ça, tu l'actives et il sera activé jusqu'a la prochaine restauration ou MAJ.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2013)

aurique a dit:


> Tu n'as pas la possibilité d'avoir, pour un court moment,  une carte sim de l'opérateur en question ? Comme ça, tu l'actives et il sera activé jusqu'a la prochaine restauration ou MAJ.



Merci de ta réponse 

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de pote français sous la main (je suis en Belgique)

Comme il m'arrive de temps à autre d'aller me balader dans le Nord, penses tu qu'une carte prépayée pourrait faire l'affaire ?


----------



## aurique (6 Novembre 2013)

Si c'est une carte prépayée de l'opérateur d'origine, ça devrait être bon  !!


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2013)

Bon, merci, ce sera la solution bis.

Si d'autres idées, faut pas hésiter


----------



## anthoony (10 Décembre 2013)

Salut Arlequin, j'avais eu ce problème avec iOS 6

Il suffit d'un jailbreak pour ignorer l'activation tu n'as pas d'autre choix je pense, mais si il est sous iOS 7, c'est tapé :/


----------



## Arlequin (10 Décembre 2013)

hello

il est sous iOs 6

mais si j'ai bien pigé, vu son baseband, c'est du tethered only


----------



## anthoony (10 Décembre 2013)

Il ne me semble pas que le baseband influe sur le jailbreak. Il est vrai qu'il me semblait qu'il y avait des baseband incompatible mais on pouvait régler ça en y mettant le baseband d'un iPad. Redsnow le fait je crois


----------



## Arlequin (11 Décembre 2013)

ok je vais creuser de ce coté

merci


----------



## anthoony (11 Décembre 2013)

Pas de problème !


----------



## JaiLaTine (14 Décembre 2013)

bonjour,

Oui en effet tu peux le jailbreak sans problème comme ça tu évite l'étape d'activation de la carte sim par itunes


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

Sinon, tu files ton adresse en MP, l'opérateur et on t'envoie une carte prépayée. Tu renvoies un chèque quand t'as le temps...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Décembre 2013)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Oui en effet tu peux le jailbreak sans problème comme ça tu évite l'étape d'activation de la carte sim par itunes



malheureusement "sans problème" c'est vite dit :rose:

je me prends des erreurs en pagaille, ai essayé deux manières différentes, ai écumé les_ fora_ spécialisés, ai jeté l'éponge, ça me gave (déjà qu'au départ je n'aime pas le principe du jailbreak f'in bref)



Bigdidou a dit:


> Sinon, tu files ton adresse en MP, l'opérateur et on t'envoie une carte prépayée. Tu renvoies un chèque quand t'as le temps...



merci pour la proposition 

je devrais normalement aller le mois prochain du coté de Lille, j'en profiterai pour acquérir une petite carte orange


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> malheureusement "sans problème" c'est vite dit :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK, enfin si ton gamin est pressé (je sais ce que c'est les gamins impatients ), hésite pas. 
Tabac du coin -> enveloppe, c'est pas trop épuisant... On m'a rendu ce service pour des cartes iTunes allemandes (je suis fan de l'électro-industriel allemand, pas mal de trucs ont été retirés du store français, et j'ai rien contre une visite à Berlin, mais, bon...)


----------



## Arlequin (30 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> OK, enfin si ton gamin est pressé



il a décidé de prendre mon 3Gs en otage, en attendant


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> il a décidé de prendre mon 3Gs en otage, en attendant



S'il t'a filé sa Nintendo en échange, ça va...


----------



## Arlequin (31 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> S'il t'a filé sa Nintendo en échange, ça va...



il m'a aussi chourré MA ds 

gosse pourri gâté


----------

